# Ritchey Carbon Fork Pro or alpha q gs 10?



## 8art8 (Feb 2, 2007)

I trashed a dropout on my reynolds ouzo pro (embarassing roof rack user error story for another time). I can't get the "deal" on the reynolds any longer, but I can get one on the alpha q and the ritchey is pretty close in price. Any suggestions? Alpha q must be straight blade? Ritchey is curved (like the reynolds), does it matter? The frame is a custom (primus mootry) alum. with a carbon rear triangle. I was told "straight blade" for this setup is not a good idea. The fit was perfect (based on a pro-fit team) so I really want to match as much as possible. thanks.


----------



## percy (May 17, 2004)

Straight vs curved is only relevant for aesthetics. The important metric is the rake. To maintain the same handling characteristics you want a replacement fork with a rake equal to or within 1-2 mm of your original fork. 

I have a GS10 and like it a lot. I particularly like the way it installs. They use an aluminum sleeve inside the carbon steerer that has a pre-installed star nut, so you use a traditional top cap instead of a compressor.


----------



## pacesetter (Sep 14, 2006)

*Love my Carbon CS 20 Q*

Have the CS 20 on my steel hardtail and like the combo, quality is top notch. I am not light and this fork is solid... Percy nailed the rest of it. Good luck


----------

